# Josh 6:13



## clark thompson (Nov 25, 2015)

*Josh 6:13-14*

Joshua 6:13 King James Version (KJV)
13 And seven priests bearing seven trumpets of rams' horns before the ark of the LORD went on continually, and blew with the trumpets: and the armed men went before them; but the rereward came after the ark of the LORD, the priests going on, and blowing with the trumpets.

Joshua 6:13
ECB 13 and seven priests bearing seven shophars of jubilee at the face of the ark of Yah Veh in walking, walk and blast with the shophars: and the equipped go at their face; and the gathering comes after the ark of Yah Veh - going and blasting with the shophars.




These are my thoughts.
Trumpets were used for worship and to announce war this was done for both.


----------



## clark thompson (Dec 22, 2015)

Joshua 6:14 King James Version (KJV)
14 And the second day they compassed the city once, and returned into the camp: so they did six days.

Joshua 6:14
ECB 14 And the second day they surround the city one time, and return to the camp: thus they work six days.

These are my thoughts.
Sometimes the Lord has us repeat things to show that we are devoted to Him.


----------

